# Two Snow Tests



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Over the summer I tackled the auger rubber on my old Snow King, bought it back in 93 so I go some great life out of the rubber. I inquired at the dealer about new ones, it was a forget about it price. Anyway I unbolted the tines and drilled out the rivets, there was quite a bit of width left to the old rubber. I decided to move it out and re-bolt it, I simply C clamped it in place drilled it for new S/S 1/4-20 bolts with fender washers and nyloc nuts. I was pleased how it came out for $8 bucks worth of hardware, today we got our first snow 8 inches. My first test was to try using my leaf blower to clear the stoops worked great, next I cranked up the old SK it was like brand new. Nothing cleans down to the pavement like an auger drive, did my walk ways and ran it around the back yard to give my mut a couple of hundred feet to run around in. I put the SK away and fired up my Toro 726 to do my driveway and two neighbors, when done I dragged the SK back out for final clean up. To wrap this the leaf blower trick was a hit, the Toro throws a ton real far but the old SK will always remain my favorite!

Phil


----------

